# Help!



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

I currently have 2 of these:









Bigfoot VLT 1 | Norco


The Bigfoot VLT 1 is the electric fat bike that you'll forget is an electric fat bike.




www.norco.com





I have 2 of these on hold at my LBS, with the biggest battery option:









Bigfoot VLT 1 | Norco


The Bigfoot VLT 1 is the electric fat bike that you'll forget is an electric fat bike.




www.norco.com





The bikes I have now fit in the back of my pickup with the tail gate up. The brand new ones are an inch too long. I will have no choice but to transport them with the tail gate down. In that case I will lose the use of my camera, and my tail gate may get beat to $hit with road debris.

I will need to transport them in my truck for 45 minutes each way every time out. An hour when I go to Canmore.

My current bikes are in great shape. The battery seems as strong now as the day I bought them. I have upgraded a number of parts (shifters to XX1, etc). I bought 2 sets of studded Wrathchilds to replace the non-studded OEM Cake Eaters in the winter. The 26 inch tires won’t fit on the new 27.5 wheels. I would have to sell them too.

Apart from tires, the new ones look good stock. I won’t have to replace anything except the tires. Lower standover and removable battery too. Stronger battery as well.

Decisions, decisions. I’m struggling with this one. What would you do?

The only real downsides to the new ones are the tail gate issue, cost, and no real reason to replace the current ones, which are incredible. I will need to lay down another $1000 for Wrathchilds and my current bikes are beautifully speced now (after I binned all the useless SX crappola). and they fit in my pickup with the tail gate down.

What would you do?


----------



## walkerwalker (Jul 17, 2020)

why not just get a tailgate cover? The front wheels hang over the tailgate (with it up). Plenty of room. 



tailgate bike cover - Google Search


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

walkerwalker said:


> why not just get a tailgate cover? The front wheels hang over the tailgate (with it up). Plenty of room.
> 
> 
> 
> tailgate bike cover - Google Search


I hate tailgate pads. I have one sitting in my garage. This is my third truck. I swore I wouldn’t ruin the tailgate paint and my downtubes again, which is what happened with my first two trucks. Plus, not sure how these would sit, given that they are 50+ pounds each. Finally, the front wheels, rotors, calipers, etc would get destroyed hanging out in the open. My bikes are fine in the back - they don’t get nailed with salt and road debris. But hanging off the tailgate would destroy the front wheel area within a month. Not to mention that the studded tires would destroy the tailgate even worse than my 3 season bikes would.


----------



## walkerwalker (Jul 17, 2020)

Hmm. well, after actually reading your post...it sounds like you've already convinced yourself you don't need new bikes. Ride what ya got.

Snarky answer: buy a new truck!


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

walkerwalker said:


> Hmm. well, after actually reading your post...it sounds like you've already convinced yourself you don't need new bikes. Ride what ya got.
> 
> Snarky answer: buy a new truck!


Hahaha! I was thinking about buying a Tundra but it’s even shorter than my Ram.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

I’m going to sleep on it but I’m actually going the other way. I think I am going to sell mine, buy the new ones and make do with the tail gate down.

I rode one tonight. One thing I really liked was how quiet and drag free the EP8 motor was. Super stealth even when laying the power down, and zero drag pedalling with the motor turned off. I suspect the two are related.

Plus a glittery metallic flake paint job…


----------



## walkerwalker (Jul 17, 2020)

Have you actually tried them in the bed yet? I mean, if it's only an inch there has to be a way to put them in at an angle. Or deflate the tires until they fit. Or just take the front wheel off for transport.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

We used to load the moto's with both wheel turned to the center of the bed and they would lock against each other, then tie downs held in place. Is that not an option?


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

walkerwalker said:


> Have you actually tried them in the bed yet? I mean, if it's only an inch there has to be a way to put them in at an angle. Or deflate the tires until they fit. Or just take the front wheel off for transport.


I tried tonight. Both bikes. “Hold for Mike” stapled notices hanging off the brake cables, flapping in the wind. No bueno.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

TraxFactory said:


> We used to load the moto's with both wheel turned to the center of the bed and they would lock against each other, then tie downs held in place. Is that not an option?


That’s precisely what I do with my current ones. The new ones have a knock block that prevents the wheels from turning 90 degrees, which is part (but not all) of the problem.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

mtnbkrmike said:


> That’s precisely what I do with my current ones. The new ones have a knock block that prevents the wheels from turning 90 degrees, which is part (but not all) of the problem.
> View attachment 2011602


looks good, might have to modify the rack so the rear wheels could be angled toward center of bed perhaps...


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

Have you tried flipping them the other way? I used to be able to fit my dual sport moto in a 5-foot tacoma bed with my MTB next to it, front wheel on. Front wheel of the moto got jammed in the passenger side corner of the bed. Might only work with one bike here, but you'd be able to fit the other with front wheel off.


----------



## Brad Pitted (Oct 7, 2018)

Your current bikes seem pretty dialed judging from previous posts and look better than the new, IMO. Run what ya brung!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Experiment without the rack and see if they will fit if the rear wheels are located differently. And it looks like the tubing of the rack costs you about an inch. redesign so you don't lose that thickness of the tube. Or can't you just leave the tailgate partially open to gain an inch rather than closing it and using a pad? I'm assuming pickups still use chains on the tailgates. Maybe someway to secure it to keep it from bouncing but if it's somewhat tight to the tires, there you go.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

TraxFactory said:


> looks good, might have to modify the rack so the rear wheels could be angled toward center of bed perhaps...


I tried everything last night. Short of taking the wheel(s) off, the new ones won’t fit. Rack in, rack out, angled, whatever. It’s a no go.

I really like the new ones. I’m sad to say that I think this issue is a deal breaker 😢

On the bright side, sticking with the tried and true, I will save about $7,000, avoid the hassle of selling not 1, but 2 bikes, and will have 2 fully dialled bikes that easily fit and are loadable in about 5 minutes…with the tail gate up,

Dammit though. If I could get the new ones, I would. Today. Life’s short. But unless you guys can help me figure out something here, I think that this transportation issue may be a deal breaker 😫


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

chazpat said:


> Experiment without the rack and see if they will fit if the rear wheels are located differently. And it looks like the tubing of the rack costs you about an inch. redesign so you don't lose that thickness of the tube. Or can't you just leave the tailgate partially open to gain an inch rather than closing it and using a pad? I'm assuming pickups still use chains on the tailgates. Maybe someway to secure it to keep it from bouncing but if it's somewhat tight to the tires, there you go.


I’ll take the rack out and go back tonight. I don’t think I’m going to find a solution, short of leaving the tailgate open or taking a wheel off.

I did run my current bikes for a full season with the tail gate down before discovering that I could make it work with the tail gate up, with one bike slightly angled. We all survived. I do like that back up cam though. It’s my third full size pickup in a row over 14 years and it’s still a beast reversing, even with the tail gate up and camera functioning.

Maybe it’s not a deal breaker having to run it with the tail gate down…


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

Easy, buy a Sprinter Van.


----------



## Tickle (Dec 11, 2013)

I bet the shop is like "you don't want the bikes cause of whaaaa?"


----------



## AEyogi (Nov 19, 2021)

I am not understanding your dislike for the tailgate pad. We regularly hang 5 bikes off the back of a pickup, with a mix of ebikes. We don't run spiked tires, but seems like damage can be avoided by careful handling.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

mtnbkrmike said:


> I tried everything last night. Short of taking the wheel(s) off, the new ones won’t fit. Rack in, rack out, angled, whatever. It’s a no go.
> 
> I really like the new ones. I’m sad to say that I think this issue is a deal breaker 😢


You are spending a minimum of 1.5 hours driving back and forth to the trails? With sweet new bikes, I'd take the front wheels off, close the tailgate and be done with it. It seems like it would only cost you like 2 minutes extra in each direction.

BTW, those bikes look hella fun.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Wheelie time. Put crate under front or rear wheels perhaps.


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm curious why it seems to be a deal breaker to take the front wheels off.


----------



## 2old (Aug 31, 2015)

Wow

Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

TraxFactory said:


> Wheelie time. Put crate under front or rear wheels perhaps.


Good suggestion — I was thinking the same thing and came here to say so.
An inch — it’s only an inch.
”That’s what he said.”
=sParty


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Sparticus said:


> Good suggestion — I was thinking the same thing and came here to say so.
> An inch — it’s only an inch.
> ”That’s what he said.”
> =sParty


Haha. I tried. The bottom of the front tire sits on the top of the closed tail gate.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

For those wondering WTF, I do have 2 perfectly good prior gen models already. It’s not as though am I going to go without, if I pass on the new bikes. It’s going to be a pita loading and unloading them with the front wheel off, plus at sometimes minus 20, any stationary BS I can avoid at the trailhead is a good thing. How many of you naysayers have had to lift and drop these behemoths on a regular basis? It will be a lot tougher loading and unloading them with no front tire. For me at least. Apparently I value this kind of convenience more than others. Oh well.


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Jul 23, 2017)

mtnbkrmike said:


> Apparently I value this kind of convenience more than others. Oh well.


Lol, then why are you driving a truck with a bed so tiny that you can’t even carry bicycles? Get a truck with a long bed and a camper shell. That’s what I have and can easily haul four bikes, with plenty of room for gear, and they are protected from the elements


----------



## LarryMagoo (Jan 13, 2022)

You could always use a tie down or two to pull up your tailgate until it hits the tires.....throw a towel between the tires and the tailgate so as not to scratch the paint! I think this would allow less road crud to damage the tailgate!


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

Sounds to me like the answer to all your problems is to ditch the mopeds and go back to real bikes. Just sayin'


----------



## walkerwalker (Jul 17, 2020)

What about one of those rail style racks that put the bike up over the side walls of the bed? 

There's also this thing, tho it says not reccomended for e-bikes. 








T-Gater


Created For Short Bed Truck Owners That Prefer to Keep the Tailgate Closed Allows the Wheel to Be Securely Mounted to the Top Of a Closed Tailgate Provides Additional Bed Storage Space Under the Bike Easy to Install Made in the USA *Small – Tailgate Width Of 2.25″ – 3.25″ *Large – Tailgate Width...




pipelineracks.com


----------



## JKA (Jul 26, 2006)

The answer to all of your problems is, buy a bigger truck. If you can afford to sell (at a loss) two relatively new fat emtbs and buy two brand new ones that cost more than your other ones did, you can afford a big boy truck, not some little wussie wanna be truck. 😉


----------



## walkerwalker (Jul 17, 2020)

I found this thread... but OP is already in it. 








My Bike Tray Truck Bed Solution


I wanted to share this here as I’ve seen multiple threads on this topic and I hope my idea can help someone else. My truck is a 2001 GMC Sierra short bed and it is my daily driver and also my trail work vehicle. I have long been a tailgate pad user for simplicity’s sake but it hasn’t been ideal...




www.mtbr.com


----------



## JKA (Jul 26, 2006)

Nice idea, but probably not a great solution for very heavy fat tire e-bikes. They wouldn't be stable on a set up like that at all and trying to muscle them up there sounds like would be a challenge for the OP. Bigger truck.

From the OP:
How many of you naysayers have had to lift and drop these behemoths on a regular basis?


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

Are you always traveling with 2 bikes? 1 bike will surely fit in the truck diagonal, and then maybe the second bike on a 1-up rack if needed?


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

mtnbkrmike said:


> ...The brand new ones are an inch too long.
> What would you do?


angle them one degree. problem solved...


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

RBoardman said:


> Are you always traveling with 2 bikes? 1 bike will surely fit in the truck diagonal, and then maybe the second bike on a 1-up rack if needed?


if the fronts are strapped properly, the angle of the rear is 100% irrelevant...


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Guys it’s a full size Ram. As far as I know, there is no bigger bed. Sheesh.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

mtnbkrmike said:


> Guys it’s a full size Ram. As far as I know, there is no bigger bed. Sheesh.


They won't fit in an 8 foot bed? Damn!









2022 Full-Size Trucks: All Cab and Bed Options


We've put together a complete list of dimensions for all of the 2022 full-size pickups including both cabs and beds.




www.motorbiscuit.com


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> angle them one degree. problem solved...


I wish you were right on this. Part of the issue is that fkn knock block. You can’t get the front wheels turned all the way sideways. But even if you could, they still wouldn’t fit. You’re just going to have to trust me on this. I wish so much it were otherwise.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

baker said:


> They won't fit in an 8 foot bed? Damn!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. They would fit. Not willing to give up my Crew Cab for this. Or sell my vehicle for that matter.


----------



## hoolie (Sep 17, 2010)

RBoardman said:


> Are you always traveling with 2 bikes? 1 bike will surely fit in the truck diagonal, and then maybe the second bike on a 1-up rack if needed?


He is a Siamese Twin. You should see them flip burgers. Load bikes? Not so great.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Carrying a bike in the winter outside the box on a rack is disastrous. The salt and road grime will eat it up in no time flat. 

Think I’ll stick with what I have. Two awesome, albeit 3 year old bikes, that fit perfectly with the tail gate up.

Thanks for the feedback. Over and out from first world problem central.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

hmmm...


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Remove the tailgate. Moto net or not.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

mtnbkrmike said:


> Part of the issue is that fkn knock block.


Mike, my Trek Rail came with Knock Block.
Knock Block is not a solution to anything, it is a problem itself.
Good news is it's easy as pie to get rid of Knock Block.
Pull the headset spacers out and file off the Knock Block locating tab.
Done in 10 minutes.
Best of luck with your new efatties.
=sParty


----------



## Tickle (Dec 11, 2013)

I still don't understand why you can't simply take the front wheels off tho, attach to old school fork mounts in bed, I mean what 5 min's tops and the bikes would be lighter to load in bed too. Seems a good compromise to get the new bikes


----------



## JKA (Jul 26, 2006)

I'm done trying to give this guy advice.😉 He says he has the largest truck bed available. I really doubt that. I could fit eight bikes in this bad boy.










He said he's not open to other options and keeping his current set up. Smart move.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

it's the bed of a truck ffs, just stick the bikes in there and be done with it...


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

JKA said:


> I'm done trying to give this guy advice.😉 He says he has the largest truck bed available. I really doubt that. I could fit eight bikes in this bad boy.
> 
> View attachment 2011794
> 
> ...


Thanks. Good bye.


----------



## JKA (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks for being a good sport with all of the grief you received here. It's a rough crowd.


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

JKA said:


> Thanks for being a good sport with all of the grief you received here. It's a rough crowd.


He is the one who asked for advice but was not willing to entertain any of the suggestions.


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

mtnbkrmike said:


> Carrying a bike in the winter outside the box on a rack is disastrous. The salt and road grime will eat it up in no time flat.
> 
> Think I’ll stick with what I have. Two awesome, albeit 3 year old bikes, that fit perfectly with the tail gate up.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback. Over and out from first world problem central.


I live in California, I don’t know what snow is…


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

RBoardman said:


> He is the one who asked for advice but was not willing to entertain any of the suggestions.


Isn't that how pretty much every thread on MTBR goes?


----------



## JeepingNet (4 mo ago)

On the plus side, I'm pretty sure I just bought one of the bikes this guy had on hold at bowcycle

Can't wait to get it!


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

JeepingNet said:


> On the plus side, I'm pretty sure I just bought one of the bikes this guy had on hold at bowcycle
> 
> Can't wait to get it!


What pickup do you drive? 
=sParty


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

Yup, once you find out it won't fit, you'll have to cancel the order. Pity!


----------



## JeepingNet (4 mo ago)

Sparticus said:


> What pickup do you drive?
> =sParty


Haha Ram 2500, so in theory, I think my bed is 1 foot longer than his. But I'll either throw it on my 1up rack or remove the front tire. I am buying a cap for the truck when I can find one.


----------



## 1spd1way (Jun 30, 2006)

We will be picking up Bigfoot #1 this coming Monday (5 hours away). I haven't heard from the other bike shop for #2 yet, but I figure it won't be too much longer.
Anyone wanna buy a Moonlander, Big Fat Dummy or beat up old Pugs?


----------



## 1spd1way (Jun 30, 2006)

1st ride on the new Bigfoot VLTs. Started out with barely firm enough snow. As it warmed up to mash potato snow conditions, we lowered our air pressure and turned around. Only ten miles for the first ride but it was wicked pissah! We can't wait for colder temps and groomed snow....come on Winter!


----------

